# HELP.....just had my Spoo spayed.



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

We had Mona almost housebroken and then we had her spayed last week. She is 5.5 months old and a spoo. She has had some issues and got a kidney infection so she is on antibiotics and because she is a very feisty puppy that loves to run, jump and play we have had to keep her sedated somewhat because of seeping. 



QUESTION: NOW she is peeing almost every 30 min and sometimes it's like she can't hold it and if we don't see her just standing there looking at us she just begins peeing. I think she is a little mixed up but we don't know what to do because she is peeing all over our carpets. She does hold it in her cage all night now. She didn't at first but will go almost 6 hrs now. 



How do we do this to where she isn't in a cage all the time? She will sometimes just pace and if we don't do something she squats. 



Thanks







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hi, mona lisa. have you talked to your vet about what is happening? your spoo could be in pain and struggling with control problems. i think i would start with a call to the vet.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Omg why did you get her spayed so young!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd talk to your vet - it could be pain, an infection, or something else. Urinary incontinence in spayed bitches is quite common due to the withdrawal of hormones, but that seems unlikely due to her age - you need your vet to diagnose and treat.


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

hunny518 said:


> Omg why did you get her spayed so young!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Between 5-6 months is fairly normal for spaying females. It's much less controversial for females than the controversy over neutering males that young. Many owners avoid the females first heat cycle, so they're spayed around 6 months prior to that first cycle. Research actually shows spaying before the first heat cycle prevents breast cancer later in life. 

I'd agree with fjm, spay incontinence would be surprising in such a young pup, though I guess it could happen. I'd definitely call your vet immediately about it. If she's already being treated for a kidney infection, that could definitely be causing the increased urination, perhaps the antibiotic she's on isn't the right one to fight it off. Your vet would be the best resource!


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

We are working very closely with our vet. We were told that it was easier to spay them them young and before going into heat the first time. I have stopped for today the sedations because I hate seeing her that way and to see how she does. We have had to because she was way to rambunctious and her incision was seeping some so we had to get her calmed down. She has been on antibiotics and has a couple more days. I LOVE this girl even in just 7 weeks of having her so I'm doing all I can for her. She is a dream dog for me and is becoming my child now. Lol. Thanks for any encouragement and help on this. It's been very trying and costly and almost daily vet visits this past week. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

Also I have ordered many books. I just want a great dog and friend!







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

I'd be interested to see if going without the sedatives improves urination. Sedatives relax muscles, including the bladder and sphincter muscles! When the sphincter muscle relaxes, the dog can't control urination. My 2 yr old male is incontinent, he pees in his sleep because his sphincter muscle is too weak to hold it in. Could definitely have been causing the issue. Have you noticed any change in her drinking patterns? 

Good luck on going without sedatives, I hope you see an improvement soon! Sounds like she's in good hands with such a concerned and loving mommy


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

Also, if you notice an improvement in urination without the sedative, but still need to take the edge off rambunctious energy while she heals (you don't want her ripping stitches!), ask your vet about using melatonin. It's a natural supplement that would help calm the pup, and it wouldn't have any unintended side-effects. It's also a good anti-anxiety remedy if she ever seems anxious. It doesn't have a sedating effect necessarily, so she'll still be able to be a puppy


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

treehugr55 said:


> Between 5-6 months is fairly normal for spaying females. It's much less controversial for females than the controversy over neutering males that young. Many owners avoid the females first heat cycle, so they're spayed around 6 months prior to that first cycle. Research actually shows spaying before the first heat cycle prevents breast cancer later in life.
> 
> I'd agree with fjm, spay incontinence would be surprising in such a young pup, though I guess it could happen. I'd definitely call your vet immediately about it. If she's already being treated for a kidney infection, that could definitely be causing the increased urination, perhaps the antibiotic she's on isn't the right one to fight it off. Your vet would be the best resource!


There is just as much research that shows benefits you should wait to spay your female after her first heat cycle, it really is an ongoing debate. I'm one who feels a bitch should be spayed after her first heat cycle. In the past I've always spayed around 8-9 months. My current bitch is showing so she isn't spayed. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

MonaLisa said:


> We are working very closely with our vet. We were told that it was easier to spay them them young and before going into heat the first time. I have stopped for today the sedations because I hate seeing her that way and to see how she does. We have had to because she was way to rambunctious and her incision was seeping some so we had to get her calmed down. She has been on antibiotics and has a couple more days. I LOVE this girl even in just 7 weeks of having her so I'm doing all I can for her. She is a dream dog for me and is becoming my child now. Lol. Thanks for any encouragement and help on this. It's been very trying and costly and almost daily vet visits this past week.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Please don't take my comment as an insult or anything, I just was shocked to see her being spayed at a young age, I'm so used to most people on here waiting for her their first heat cycle because of the believed benefits in waiting. There are people on both sides of the fence. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm sure the age varies, and the argument could be made in either direction. I think my boy pup was neutered too young-- he's only 2 yrs old and is now incontinent. He's a rescue though, so who knows if that's the reason, its just my speculation-- there's no known medical cause for his incontinence that anyone can find. My girl was spayed at 4 years old, she came from a breeder and had a couple litters before the breeder found her a forever home. She's in perfect health!

I don't think your comment was rude at all! I just wanted to point out that 5-6 months old for females is the norm in my own personal experience-- at least in all the areas I've lived and owned poodles (NYC, NJ, PA and DC). All the pups I know personally were spayed/neutered at 6-7 months, and the vets I've interacted with have all said the same as well. I haven't been on this forum very long (compared to how long I've owned dogs), so I'm not basing it on what I see people saying on here for appropriate age.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks SOOOO much for all of your help on this. I didn't give her any sedation today and her incision is totally closed now WhooHoo!!!!! She is doing much better on her peeing now. PTL!!!! Now accidents today slim encouraged that we are on the mend now. 

I was told that if we were not planning to have puppies that it was best and easiest on the dog to get them spayed early and 5 months was the best time. So that is what we went with. I would have LOVED to have had a litter with her but I would have had a house full because I wouldn't have been able to part with any of them. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

That's fabulous news MonaLisa! Sounds like it was probably the sedative causing the urination  -- it'll take another day or so for the sedative to totally leave her system. Thanks for letting us know she's OK!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good to hear she is on the mend - I hope she continues to improve steadily, so that you can both get back to having fun rather than worrying!


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

She is on her second round of antib and we are seeing real improvement. We are putting a diaper on and it is helping her hold it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

